# rivotril anyone



## hopingirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Did anyone try rivotril, I am an anti medication girl but after the first few months without leaving the house I tried this RIVOTRIL, they say DP could olso be brought by sijures in the brain and this drug witch is givin as a anti depressant was first a medication for eppileptic 's so if theire is a link maybe thats why this is the only drug that works for me I am not saying to take it or not but is any on else on this med.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

hopingirl said:


> Did anyone try rivotril, I am an anti medication girl but after the first few months without leaving the house I tried this RIVOTRIL, they say DP could olso be brought by sijures in the brain and this drug witch is givin as a anti depressant was first a medication for eppileptic 's so if theire is a link maybe thats why this is the only drug that works for me I am not saying to take it or not but is any on else on this med.


I have read lots of posts from people here in the forum saying that Rivotril (clonazepam)/ Klonopin in USA,is being one of the greatest meds helping them on reducing their DP/DR symptoms and i'm one of those people who are taking it and noticing great improvements.
And it's in fact true that some researchers believe to be a connection between some form of epilepsy and DP/DR,but the results of these researches haven't been proved to be 100% accurate so far.


----------

